# Teil eines html oder php seites, in meiner seite anzeigen



## hugo (25. Mrz 2004)

Hi könnt ihr mir bei den code der Teil eines html oder php seites, in meiner seite anzeigen lassen kann, oder auch kopieren.
GEht das über haupt? Wenn Ja wie?


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Mrz 2004)

???:L  ich weiß jetzt nicht was du meinst .


----------



## bygones (26. Mrz 2004)

ich versteh nicht mal was du meinst  ???:L


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Mrz 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich versteh nicht mal was du meinst  ???:L


:shock:  meinst du jetzt mich ?


----------



## bygones (26. Mrz 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, deine Aussage sehe ich als richtigen, verständlichen deutschen Satz - ich verstehe den oberen Beitrag nicht !


----------



## Thanni (26. Mrz 2004)

hugo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi könnt ihr mir bei den code der Teil eines html oder php seites, in meiner seite anzeigen lassen kann, oder auch kopieren.
> GEht das über haupt? Wenn Ja wie?



ok ich versuche mal den satz zu entschlüsseln 
frei nach mir :

-->
hi könnt ihr mir sagen, wie man einen teil von einem code einer html oder php seite in meiner seite anzeigen lassen kann , oder diesen teil (text) in meine seite zu kopieren und dann anzeigen.
<--

so das könnte es heissen bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher *g*

gruß thanni


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Mrz 2004)

So etwas passiert eben (*werb* besonders im *Chat* ;-) ) Vielleicht wurde das ja auch mit einem Übersetzer verfasst. 
Wenn sich Huge in den nächsten Tagen nicht mehr meldet wird's halt gelöscht.


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Mrz 2004)

Thanni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hugo hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ???:L  "einen teil von einem code einer html oder php seite in meiner seite anzeigen lassen" >  den Satzzusammenhang verstehe ich jetzt, aber nicht das Problem.


----------



## Thanni (26. Mrz 2004)

ja ich auch nicht aber macht ja auch nix wenn er es immernoch wissen will wird er schon nochmal herkommen


----------

